# Mexican Authorities



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

I am moving to Mexico near Lake Chapala and would like to know your experiences in dealing with problems that you might need to call the Police, etc.

Thank you.

cj


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You'll find when you get there a list of local emergency numbers like police, Red Cross and others. Probably a number of web sites with a list like that ... just Google


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It will not be at all like what you might expect, based on your NoB experience.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It will not be at all like what you might expect, based on your NoB experience.


Totally agree with an expat who has been there, done that!!

What really is the point of going to other parts of the world if what you are looking for is a NoB experience? That doesn't really make sense.

When you find that things are different that is what you should expect in the first place, otherwise why leave home? :wave:

PS- And the Napoleonic law system is one of them!:scared:


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Detailman said:


> What really is the point of going to other parts of the world if what you are looking for is a NoB experience? That doesn't really make sense.


i don’t see anything in OP's original question that suggests s/he is looking for things to be the same as NoB. In fact s/he expects it to be different. That is why s/he is asking for some information on _how_ it is different.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is how it´s different. The cops around lake Chapala are low life thieves. Ultimately cowards operating under badges of authority issued by other thieves woking for the totally corrupt municipality. If you let them into your home they will steal everything the previous thieves failed to take. I do not make this charge lightlly. This is a fine place to live but trust no one or expect empty pockets in the mornng,


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

maesonna said:


> i don’t see anything in OP's original question that suggests s/he is looking for things to be the same as NoB. In fact s/he expects it to be different. That is why s/he is asking for some information on _how_ it is different.


No, there was not anything in the question to justify a bunch of assumptions about what the OP was thinking. He/she asked a simple question and received in response the same kind of piffle that new members on this forum always receive. Only Hound Dog was honest enough to answer the question, and, for once, without us having to read a chapter from his autobiography...


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> No, there was not anything in the question to justify a bunch of assumptions about what the OP was thinking. He/she asked a simple question and received in response the same kind of piffle that new members on this forum always receive. Only Hound Dog was honest enough to answer the question, and, for once, without us having to read a chapter from his autobiography...


And we should be getting a post anytime now telling us we must have something funny in our water to be interpreting his remarks this way.


----------

